# Tests logiciels ?



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Fidèle lecteur, et ayant cherché ces jours-ci un logiciel (remplaçant ImageWell pour tout dire), j'ai pu tester divers programmes, ce qui m'a conduit par quelques circonvolutions aussi aléatoires que laborieuses de mon cerveau à la réflexion suivante: je trouve qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup/suffisamment de tests ou comparatifs de logiciels sur le site, je viens de voir que le test de Voila (logiciel qui n'existe plus soit dit en passant) remonte à ...2014 ! Le plus récent, test Antidote, date de mai 2019. Pour les test matériel, là il y a pléthore.
Nos chers rédacteurs pourraient-ils améliorer cette lacune, en faisant appel au besoin à divers membres bénévoles assez familiers d'un domaine particulier (photo, gestionnaires divers, mise en page, tableurs, graphisme etc etc) ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Septembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le plus récent, test Antidote, date de mai 2019.



Qui n'est pas un test d'Antidote, mais un comparatif de correcteurs orthographiques. Nous avons décidé d'arrêter de tester les logiciels comme nous le faisions avant : il y a trop d'applications, et ces applications sont trop rapidement mises à jour, pour qu'on puisse le faire dans de bonnes conditions, d'autant que les applications sont maintenant souvent flanquées de services et d'autres joyeusetés.

À la place, nous avons renforcé les aperçus et les articles autour des apps. Au lieu d'avoir des brèves de deux lignes pour les mises à jour et de gros tests d'une poignée d'apps trois fois l'an, nous publions maintenant des prises en main/présentations/aperçu/décortiquage de telle ou telle fonction de telle ou telle application de manière très régulière.

Tu va encore avoir un exemple aujourd'hui avec une prise en main de Nova, le nouvel éditeur de code de Panic. Après, c'est vrai que ces papiers sont plus difficiles à trouver, parce qu'ils ne sont pas regroupés dans la catégorie Tests. Ça dépend un peu du rédacteur, de l'ampleur du papier, mais on ne pense plus forcément au mot « test ».



Nouvoul a dit:


> en faisant appel au besoin à divers membres bénévoles assez familiers d'un domaine particulier (photo, gestionnaires divers, mise en page, tableurs, graphisme etc etc) ?



Ça, ça n'existe pas chez nous, nous payons les journalistes/pigistes/stagiaires.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2020)

Merci de la réponse; je ne pense pas qu'une prise en main ou un test approfondi d'un éditeur de code intéresse vos lecteurs lambda, par contre des logiciels plus "quotidiens" y'aurait de quoi faire et toucherait un public plus large.
Mais bon, si vous ne voulez pas je ne vais pas vous forcer (ni arrêter de vous lire !)


----------



## Anthony (24 Septembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> vos lecteurs lambda



On n'a pas de lecteurs lambda 

(Et tu serais étonné de la popularité des papiers qui touchent au développement. C'est tout aussi « quotidien » pour un paquet de Mac-users que la bureautique ou d'autres choses.)


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2020)

Nonobstant, je m'adressais aussi à vos lecteurs assidus ou occasionnels, aux membres du forum, et non pas uniquement à la rédaction. Un petit sondage ?
Voulez-vous plus, moins, pas du tout, ni plus ni moins, sans opinion... de tests de logiciels ?   
(edit): ou alors pourquoi pas créer une rubrique forum "J'ai testé"; ceux qui ont quelque(s) expérience(s) en divers domaines pourraient proposer leur retour d'expérience(s), évidemment il faudrait réguler tout ça pour éviter les "liens sponsorisés" et virer les malandrins !


----------

